# Tiny brown insects in corners of room



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Consider capturing some in a glass container and taking those to a local Bugologist, possibly at your university or an entity equal to the county extension services here in the U.S.A.


If a container isn't possible a section of clear packing tape will sure capture a few.


----------

